# Prozac Sucks



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I came off Prozac because it sucked. Nothing happened at all except I lost my mojo in the one place I can use it. Bed.

Just thought I'd share that with you all. Fluoxetine can shove itself where the sun doesn't shine for all I care. And my psychiatrist pretty much told me that it's useless for me.

Now I'm on propranolol, a beta-blocker. My psychiatrist gave it to me to help with my palpitations and tremor but it's not going to do anything to help me feel better. But that's cool though.

On the bright side, I got into a ridiculously prestigious and stuck-up university with hundreds of people who are just as socially awkward as me! Yay! I'm going to be in huge debt when I leave but that doesn't really bother me yet because I get the maximum grant the government can possibly give, topped off by a huge loan which doesn't need paying back for a few years after I leave. And that means I get a new therapist as well. I liked my last one because she took me out for a meal once and payed for it out of her own pocket which was nice and she gave me her personal email as well which she said she wasn't meant to do but I'm not sure that she was qualified.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Thats great man, congrats on everything. Especially quitting Prozac/Fluoxetine, that stuff will fry your brain slowly. Stay in school unless they teach you bullshit then its not worth the debt


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

cool...I had a therapist who invited me over to her house which was in another city...we made food together and she said I'd make a great housewife. Not sure she was qualified either and can't remember if I had to pay for that encouter


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Thats great man, congrats on everything. Especially quitting Prozac/Fluoxetine, that stuff will fry your brain slowly. Stay in school unless they teach you bullshit then its not worth the debt


And your source is........


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/07/100715-shrimp-prozac-antidepressants-environment-science/

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3545684.stm

FACTS ABOUT FLUORIDE

- Fluoride is a waste by-product of the fertilizer and aluminum industry and it's also a Part II Poison under the UK Poisons Act 1972.

- Fluoride is one of the basic ingredients in both PROZAC (FLUoxetene Hydrochloride) and Sarin nerve gas (Isopropyl-Methyl-Phosphoryl FLUoride).

- USAF Major George R. Jordan testified before Un-American Activity committees of Congress in the 1950's that in his post as U.S.-Soviet liaison officer, the Soviets openly admitted to "Using the fluoride in the water supplies in their concentration camps, to make the prisoners stupid, docile, and subservient."

- The first occurrence of fluoridated drinking water on Earth was found in Germany's Nazi prison camps. The Gestapo had little concern about fluoride's supposed effect on children's teeth; their alleged reason for mass-medicating water with sodium fluoride was to sterilize humans and force the people in their concentration camps into calm submission. (Ref. book: "The Crime and Punishment of I.G. Farben" by Joseph Borkin.)

- 97% of western Europe has rejected fluoridated water due to the known health risks, however 10% of Britons drink it and the UK government is trying to fast track the fluoridation of the entire country's water supply.

- In Germany, Belgium and Luxembourg fluoridation of water was rejected because it was classified as compulsive medication against the subject's will and therefore violated fundamental human rights.

- In November of 2006, the American Dental Association (ADA) advised that parents should avoid giving babies fluoridated water.

- Sources of fluoride include: fluoride dental products, fluoride pesticides, fluoridated pharmaceuticals, processed foods made with fluoridated water, and tea.


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

at first I thought prozac was not working ... i was taking it with abilify, it was the abilify was making me completely nuts!! went off the abilify .. am only on prozac 80 miligrams.. and it is the one thing that has made my anxiety go way done.. which has made my dp dr sooooooo much more tolerable. been on it for 3 weeks now and every day seems to get better and better.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Prozac does suck. Coming off of it is hell!


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Prozac doesn't "suck". Am I the only one to have benafited from it?


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

why would they make a drug that is designed to harm people? I seriously doubt that the people in charge of drug companies/scientists etc are all complete meglomanics hell bent on causing people problems. IMO we quite simply cannot produce psychiatric drugs atm without side effects, and that can pin point certain areas of the brain. and all that crap about them putting fluoride in our drinking water, i cant rememeber the last time i had a glass of water out the tap. i just started an anti d though so i guess thats why im saying all this!


----------



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

DiscoStick said:


> I came off Prozac because it sucked. Nothing happened at all except I lost my mojo in the one place I can use it. Bed.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that with you all. Fluoxetine can shove itself where the sun doesn't shine for all I care. And my psychiatrist pretty much told me that it's useless for me.
> 
> ...


Prozac made me apathetic, numb. Which is exactly what I'm trying to avoid. Celexa too. And I had the worst withdrawal side effects ever from Celexa. In fact I think all SSRI's are pretty numbing. Not good for me.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

CharlesClayton said:


> Prozac made me apathetic, numb. Which is exactly what I'm trying to avoid. Celexa too. And I had the worst withdrawal side effects ever from Celexa. In fact I think all SSRI's are pretty numbing. Not good for me.


Celexa made me feel like a deflated balloon, no joke. like i had nothing left in me. I pretty much despise all SSRIs, they never worked for me. Also, the fact that I have a serotonergic dysfunction may be another plausible factor as well.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

insaticiable said:


> I pretty much despise all SSRIs, they never worked for me. Also, the fact that I have a serotonergic dysfunction may be another plausible factor as well.


That's curious,because i'm on the exact same boat as you are.More,I have that problem with all kinds of anti-depressants,not only with the SSRIs,just because of a serotonergic dysfunction as well.
This sucks,because i find myself real depressed sometimes.What real helps me with the depression is to eat an orange everyday,believe it or not.The things we learn by ourselves,lol.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

What is this "serotonergic dysfunction" and how do you get checked for it? I am asking because I know nothing about it and because I thought it was extremely difficult if not impossible to measure Serotonin/Dopamine etc.

Peace.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Inzom said:


> What is this "serotonergic dysfunction" and how do you get checked for it? I am asking because I know nothing about it and because I thought it was extremely difficult if not impossible to measure Serotonin/Dopamine etc.
> 
> Peace.


I don't know for SURE that I have a serotonergic dysfunction as I have never measured out my serotonin/dopamine levels, BUT I am basing it off of a theory that suggests that people with Borderline Personality Disorder (which is what I have) have this serotonergic dysfunction and do not respond well to SSRIs, or medications that increase serotonin, thus confirming the reason why I never responded to SSRI treatment after years of trial.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Inzom said:


> What is this "serotonergic dysfunction" and how do you get checked for it? I am asking because I know nothing about it and because I thought it was extremely difficult if not impossible to measure Serotonin/Dopamine etc.
> 
> Peace.


I myself know nothing that can measure the "serotonin/noradrenaline/dopamine" levels and/or their action in the brain as well.
In my case,this came to be an assumption made by my doctor,because all the antidepressants i've tried,made me feel a lot worse,specially the SSRIs,and believe me,i've tried all types of antidepressants on the market.So,my doctor concluded that i have a "serotonergic dysfunction" which means that your serotonin levels increase to a dangerous level(though you can't measure it),whenever you take an antidepressant or any other substance that can help increasing the serotonin levels in the brain.
In such cases,they have to give priority to other forms of therapy such as CBT,etc.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

I've just gotta say that the propranolol is wonderful—it's not blocking my DP out, but I'm able to function at a much higher level when I'm on it. That is that it bluntens my heart rate, palpitations and tremor and this contributes to making me feel more comfortable.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

DiscoStick said:


> I've just gotta say that the propranolol is wonderful-it's not blocking my DP out, but I'm able to function at a much higher level when I'm on it. That is that it bluntens my heart rate, palpitations and tremor and this contributes to making me feel more comfortable.


Yes,I've been taking propranolol for 3 weeks now and i think this is a really good medicine.In spite of being a beta blocker,it also helps by reducing your anxiety levels.


----------

